# I've Done a Major Gaff and I Need Help



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello, my friends - yes, after years of spinning, I've done the unthinkable.....I started plying 2 bobbins about an hour ago, couldn't figure out why I had so much excess twist....and then it hit me - I'm not PLYING....I'm 'plying' in the same direction as I spin, rather than the opposite way - in other words, I'm spinning what I just spun. I have quite a bit on the new bobbin. It's impossible to rewind the 2 original bobbins by hand off the new bobbin - what do I do? Do I cut off the mess I've just made and try to rewind it onto a new bobbin, but in the opposite direction? I'm at a loss. I can't believe I did this. 

With my head hanging in shame, I shall await replies. 
Thanks


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Jacktana said:


> Hello, my friends - yes, after years of spinning, I've done the unthinkable.....I started plying 2 bobbins about an hour ago, couldn't figure out why I had so much excess twist....and then it hit me - I'm not PLYING....I'm 'plying' in the same direction as I spin, rather than the opposite way - in other words, I'm spinning what I just spun. I have quite a bit on the new bobbin. It's impossible to rewind the 2 original bobbins by hand off the new bobbin - what do I do? Do I cut off the mess I've just made and try to rewind it onto a new bobbin, but in the opposite direction? I'm at a loss. I can't believe I did this.
> 
> With my head hanging in shame, I shall await replies.
> Thanks


I am not a spinner, never have been so this answer may seem a bit daft. Can you Re-Spin the mess you have made into a new thread??


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jacktana said:


> Hello, my friends - yes, after years of spinning, I've done the unthinkable.....I started plying 2 bobbins about an hour ago, couldn't figure out why I had so much excess twist....and then it hit me - I'm not PLYING....I'm 'plying' in the same direction as I spin, rather than the opposite way - in other words, I'm spinning what I just spun. I have quite a bit on the new bobbin. It's impossible to rewind the 2 original bobbins by hand off the new bobbin - what do I do? Do I cut off the mess I've just made and try to rewind it onto a new bobbin, but in the opposite direction? I'm at a loss. I can't believe I did this.
> 
> With my head hanging in shame, I shall await replies.
> Thanks


No shame! We all have oopies at one time or the other.
What I would try is, leave the yarn on the original two bobbins attached. Loosen brakes band, maybe take yarn off hooks and pull plied yarn back out from the oriface. As you pull the Wrong plied yarn out roll into ball. When all is rolled up start plying again in the correct direction, hold yarn steady for each section as the old ply is coming out, then the new ply going in. Then when you reach the end of the ball you can carry on with the singles that are still attached.

Or, do as you said, break off. As above, pull off and roll up and start plying again in the correct direction, hold yarn steady for each section as the old ply is coming out, then the new ply going in.then graft the two original two bobbins ends back on to the ends. You got this!


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, Calli - I did actually see a Youtube video doing exactly that, but I was wondering if she'd missed showing a step (looked too easy), or if, as usual, I just have to make things harder because I overthink. (Mind, had I even thought in the first place, I guess I wouldn't have had my dilemma, would I? LOL)


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, wordancer - I paced and paced, and eventually cut off the bobbin. I correctly plied the rest, and now I'm going to go back and re-ply the mess and see how it turns out. Good tip about holding the yarn for the new twist - I'm sure I'd have mucked that up, too. When it rains, it pours....I'll try to post pictures after I've got it all sorted out and wet finished.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Jacktana said:


> Thanks, wordancer - I paced and paced, and eventually cut off the bobbin. I correctly plied the rest, and now I'm going to go back and re-ply the mess and see how it turns out. Good tip about holding the yarn for the new twist - I'm sure I'd have mucked that up, too. When it rains, it pours....I'll try to post pictures after I've got it all sorted out and wet finished.


Do let us know how it went.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I've done this a couple times so know you're not alone. I just took that bobbin and plied it to a new bobbin in the correct direction. Turned out fine. Couldn't tell the mishap yarn from the one done correctly.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Me too! It's an easy mistake to make. I did what cat woman did: just took the bobbin and attached to the leader of a a new bobbin on the wheel, and spun in the correct direction. It worked fine and didn't take that long.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not a spinner but I can relate, and sympathize. We have all had those head-smacking "What have I done?" moments from time to time. Good suggestions here so I'm sure all is not lost.


----------

